# OEM part identification problem



## delljohnb (Feb 22, 2004)

To make a long story short...I had a 2000 Quest steering problem. I took it to a Goodyear. Both lower ball joints were replaced (last July). The steering continued to be a problem, so I took it to a reputable local repair shop, and he said that the lower left ball joint had failed. He then stated that it was an original factory part that was still on the vehicle. (OEM). Is there a way to identify/verify that this part was original? There are two markings on the casting and a moulding in the rubber boot. 1st casting mark is a "2" with an "E6" a little off to the side. 2nd casting mark is some strange marking in a cirsle with a "13" a little off to the side. The rubber booting has circle inside a triangle then "027 060 061 012 KD36".

Your assistance is GREATLY appreciated.

Respectfully, A frustrated Owner,
Delljohnb


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Question:
Why would it matter if it was an OEM part or not?


----------



## delljohnb (Feb 22, 2004)

Well...if I paid Goodyear $650 to replace the parts on my vehicle, and if Goodyear uses non-original manufacutrer parts, and I found an original part on the vehicle, then I paid for work that was never completed. That's a problem. :-(


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

delljohnb said:


> Well...if I paid Goodyear $650 to replace the parts on my vehicle, and if Goodyear uses non-original manufacutrer parts, and I found an original part on the vehicle, then I paid for work that was never completed. That's a problem. :-(


Did Goodyear tell you that they were using someone else's parts? Sometimes these places will get OE parts when their usual supplier doesn't have any stocked.


----------



## delljohnb (Feb 22, 2004)

no....they didn't say either way. They charged me 57.61 for each ball joint. Since this seems "reasonable" on the surface, I would assume that they were "aftermarket". I don't believe that they would pass up on the opportunity to "up charge" for "original" parts if they had the opportunity.

Personally, I feel they charged me for work that they never performed. I thougth that the part markings would give me an idea of when the part was manufactured. If the part was manufactured in 2000, consistant with the manufacture of the vehicle, and the vehicle was repaired in 2003, then the part had not been replaced, and it was indeed an original part.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

delljohnb said:


> no....they didn't say either way. They charged me 57.61 for each ball joint. Since this seems "reasonable" on the surface, I would assume that they were "aftermarket".


You can get lower ball joints for your car for $55 from most dealerships and $40 from Everything Nissan. Third party ball joints are generally in the $20~$25 range for most cars.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

delljohnb said:


> To make a long story short...I had a 2000 Quest steering problem. I took it to a Goodyear. Both lower ball joints were replaced (last July). The steering continued to be a problem, so I took it to a reputable local repair shop, and he said that the lower left ball joint had failed. He then stated that it was an original factory part that was still on the vehicle. (OEM). Is there a way to identify/verify that this part was original? There are two markings on the casting and a moulding in the rubber boot. 1st casting mark is a "2" with an "E6" a little off to the side. 2nd casting mark is some strange marking in a cirsle with a "13" a little off to the side. The rubber booting has circle inside a triangle then "027 060 061 012 KD36".
> 
> Your assistance is GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> ...


I checked one out for you, the top has a 2 E7 and the bottom has a 14 on it!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I'd take it back to Goodyear, IMHO they should replace it for free.
You paid all that money, they must have like a 3 year warrantee or something.

Take it back! 

(just my 2 cents)


----------



## delljohnb (Feb 22, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> I'd take it back to Goodyear, IMHO they should replace it for free.
> You paid all that money, they must have like a 3 year warrantee or something.
> 
> Take it back!
> ...



I wanted to thank you guys for assisting me with this. Especially SPEEDO who went and confirmed that the castings were from an original part.

I'll let you know the results when I get them. ;-) Should be very soon!!! Imagine that. I love catching a liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Respectfully,
Delljohnb


----------

